# Lighting zones/controller



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Is the lutron the only lighting system that will allow controllable lighting zones via ir remote. Which ever how does it work, what are the best solutions. I was thinking something along the lines of 4 zones. One main zone controlling can lights placed across the whole area, bar area zone, Second row which will be a eating kind of area, last some sconces.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.wattstopper.com/products.../personal-controls/lmsw-105.aspx#.UtIeWmeA1aQ


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use Insteon with a ISY994i, and a free Android app for my phone to control my lighting. I have converted over all but about 6 wall switches in our house and am very happy with it. I also use CQC software for controlling our lighting via tablets, and PC. I use CQC for setting up times of day for lights to come on and go off but I know others use the ISY 994i to do the same thing. 

I used UPB, and some Insteon dimmers in my last home and the software they had for UPB (free) was super easy to setup. I really liked their line but it was a little bit more expensive than the Insteon was, so I went with Insteon.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63, I was just reading some more from another post you were in about Insteon, it appears it could be alot less pricey then the Lutron setups out there. I will be looking at this more, thanks for the info.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

So if I help me make sure I understand this right. If I have 4 zones, which in my case my sconces will be 1 zone, my pendant lights will be another zone, and my can lights will be divided between 2 zones, one in the back and one in the front. So I would just wire the 4 individual zones to their own individual switch. Then it would depend on the module, and program I have for either my tab, or computer or possible remote.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes... Other than the other option I posted in the other thread. There might be others but those are the 2 options I am familiar with. :T


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Yes... Other than the other option I posted in the other thread. There might be others but those are the 2 options I am familiar with. :T


So as long as I wire it right, then I can just choose later on. Thanks this home automation is taking me some time to under stand but I think I am figuring it out now.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just replaced a couple of switches with Insteon dimmers tonight. It was very easy (the same as replacing a regular switch), and the phone and web apps work great.


----------

